# Sunset Andes



## myshkin (Feb 16, 2011)

Im in the andes at the moment and tonights sunset was a good one. 
This is a 2 shot pana with the 50mm 1.4
Each side is 9 exps
photomatix and LR3


----------



## DannyInMontana (Feb 17, 2011)

I really enjoy this one.  Never been to the Andes but this pic makes me really want to go there.  Looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 17, 2011)

This one doesn't work for me, the foreground is sharp but boring and the interesting subject, mountains, lacks contrast.


----------



## kacielynch (Feb 17, 2011)

I love this shot, and the variation of color makes it interesting. Everything looks very sharp, and I love how it goes from the green grass, all the way up to mountains on the top left.


----------



## SlickSalmon (Feb 17, 2011)

myshkin - Given your history of extraordinary work, I feel bad offering a suggestion.  Like one of the posters above, I'd probably do some local contrast correction.  But, mostly I'd consider burning in the foreground grassy area that enters the photo on the lower left and tapers off as you go to the right.  It would help to separate the foreground layer from the intermediate layer and give the shot just a bit more depth.  Just a suggestion.


----------



## NielsSw (Feb 17, 2011)

am i the only one thinking of mount doom in lord of the rings now?

but when i ignore that thought, the green grass in the front and the white and orange in the mountains doesn't really fit together


----------



## myshkin (Feb 17, 2011)

thanks everyone for replying. It was the first edit of the sunset and I agree looking now that it can use some tweaks. Overall I like the scene but maybe I could crop some off the bottom.
As far as color I think it is a good depiction of what was seen with the naked eye and I find it amazing nature can have such variety in color

You guys might like this one better. Less foreground and more contrast


----------



## jason324 (Feb 18, 2011)

Love it   Amazing color and as you said variety of color.  Great eye!! 

Jay


----------



## mortovismo (Feb 18, 2011)

Fantastic shot. Love it.


----------



## SlickSalmon (Feb 18, 2011)

Interesting.  I downloaded the original shot and tried re-cropping is different ways, but I never came up with your revised version.  Nice.


----------



## UGD (Feb 18, 2011)

I love the cropped version. Quick question: When doing Pano and HDR, do you first stitch the 9 originals individually and then do HDR ...or do HDR on each image and then stitch together the post-hdr image? Thank You.


----------



## mortovismo (Feb 18, 2011)

UGD said:


> I love the cropped version. Quick question: When doing Pano and HDR, do you first stitch the 9 originals individually and then do HDR ...or do HDR on each image and then stitch together the post-hdr image? Thank You.



For me, I do the HDR first then stitch.


----------



## myshkin (Feb 20, 2011)

SlickSalmon said:


> Interesting.  I downloaded the original shot and tried re-cropping is different ways, but I never came up with your revised version.  Nice.


 
I don't think the second shot is a cropped version of the first. Its a different set of shots

UGD - I do the HDR first then stitch. Make sure to set photomatix the exact same for both sides. Then stitch then do final PP in lightroom


----------



## gregg_UCT (Feb 23, 2011)

I think it's quite nice. Really like the sky! Good stuff.


----------



## tmartin2347 (Feb 23, 2011)

I want to go to the Andes now, what a great looking photo.


----------

